# Poppy



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I went to a wildlife park today and there was this beauty called Poppy there. 
She's a stunner.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Very cool!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:wow:
She is absolutely gorgeous! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, she really has some striking colours on her feathers! 
Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's beautiful!  She does look like a big red Poppy


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Cool bird!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

She looks like she is having a nap in the sun , what beautiful colours she has.:budgie:


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

She's gorgeous!


----------

